# Mourning the loss of another good man.



## granfire (Nov 19, 2012)

This year has been rough. It seems every time I turn we have to mourn another loss.

Having been gone (to a funeral, no less) I missed the announcement of his passing:

Mr Jeff Cobb had tried most of what Martial Arts has to offer.
Although he came up through the ranks of an organization dedicated to the softer spectrum of taekwondo, he eventually tried his skill in various other facets.

He was student and instructor.
He had a good piece of advice if you needed it.
While in some ways unyielding as the eternal rock, he also knew how to flow like a river.

He was laid to rest today.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2012)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 20, 2012)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 20, 2012)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 20, 2012)

.


----------

